# compiling kernel fail



## SIFE (Sep 18, 2009)

Salamo Alikom
for the first time the kernel compiled succesfully but does isn't boot ,so i did some new configuration but now it fail when i type :

```
make buildkernel KERNCONF=CUSTOM
```
my make.conf file :

```
PERL_VER=5.8.8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
MODULES_OVERRIDE = linux acpi accf_http pccard msdosfs 
ata cd9660 pf umass usb uhid ugen splash sound/sound 
sound/driver/ich sis iscsi
```
my CUSTOM kernel configuration :

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	STOP_NMI		# Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
device		cpufreq
device		eisa
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
device		ahb		# EISA AHA1742 family
device		ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options 	AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device		ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options 	AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		hptiop		# Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device		isp		# Qlogic family
device		mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
device		sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device		trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters
device		adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
device		adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device		aha		# Adaptec 154x SCSI adapters
device		aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device		bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters
device		ncv		# NCR 53C500
device		nsp		# Workbit Ninja SCSI-3
device		stg		# TMC 18C30/18C50
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
device		arcmsr		# Areca SATA II RAID
device		asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device		ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device		dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device		hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device		hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
device		mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device		twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
device		pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
device		twe		# 3ware ATA RAID
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support
device		sc
device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
device		pmtimer
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus
device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ukbd		# Keyboard
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
device		uscanner	# Scanners
device		ucom		# Generic com ttys
device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
device		ubser		# BWCT console serial adapters
device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
device		uvisor		
device		uvscom		pocket's PHS
device		firewire	
device		sbp		
device		fwe		
device		fwip
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```


----------



## roddierod (Sep 18, 2009)

SIFE said:
			
		

> Salamo Alikom
> 
> ```
> make buildkernel KERNKONF=CUSTOM
> ```



This should be


```
make buildkernel KERN[B]C[/B]ONF=CUSTOM
```

Other than that you'd need to supply the error.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 18, 2009)

i am sorry to forget supply the msg error :

```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh CUSTOM
cc -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99  -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes 
-Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq 
-D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-
function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding 
-Werror  vers.c
linking kernel
if_ural.o(.text+0x713): In function `ural_free_tx_list':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x8fa): In function `ural_detach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifdetach'
if_ural.o(.text+0xdaf): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_init_channels'
if_ural.o(.text+0xdb7): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifattach'
if_ural.o(.text+0xe11): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_status'
if_ural.o(.text+0xe21): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_init'
if_ural.o(.text+0xe43): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_init'
if_ural.o(.text+0xeb7): In function `ural_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_announce'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1125): In function `ural_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x115d): In function `ural_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x131e): In function `ural_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1579): In function `ural_set_chan':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2ieee'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1cb1): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_txnode'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1ce8): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_encap'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1ed1): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1efa): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_cancel_scan'
if_ural.o(.text+0x1f21): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_crypto_encap'
if_ural.o(.text+0x2147): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x22bf): In function `ural_txeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_process_callback'
if_ural.o(.text+0x2339): In function `ural_txeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x2c09): In function `ural_amrr_update':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_choose'
if_ural.o(.text+0x2cdb): In function `ural_media_change':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_change'
if_ural.o(.text+0x2e00): In function `ural_ioctl':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ioctl'
if_ural.o(.text+0x30f6): In function `ural_task':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_beacon_alloc'
if_ural.o(.text+0x32ac): In function `ural_task':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_node_init'
if_ural.o(.text+0x3930): In function `ural_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_rxnode'
if_ural.o(.text+0x396f): In function `ural_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_input'
if_ural.o(.text+0x3977): In function `ural_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_ural.o(.text+0x212f): In function `ural_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x853): In function `rum_free_tx_list':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0xa62): In function `rum_detach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifdetach'
if_rum.o(.text+0x12b9): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_init_channels'
if_rum.o(.text+0x12db): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ifattach'
if_rum.o(.text+0x132e): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_status'
if_rum.o(.text+0x133e): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_init'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1363): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_init'
if_rum.o(.text+0x13dd): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_announce'
if_rum.o(.text+0x140e): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1458): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz'
if_rum.o(.text+0x14a2): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz'
if_rum.o(.text+0x14ef): In function `rum_attach':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ieee2mhz'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1af1): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_txnode'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1b28): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_encap'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1cec): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1d15): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_cancel_scan'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1d3f): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_crypto_encap'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1f5c): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x20cf): In function `rum_txeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_process_callback'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2149): In function `rum_txeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x21c9): In function `rum_set_chan':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_chan2ieee'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2ba2): In function `rum_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_rxnode'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2c8a): In function `rum_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_input'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2c95): In function `rum_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2cf4): In function `rum_rxeof':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_find_rxnode'
if_rum.o(.text+0x2eb7): In function `rum_amrr_update':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_choose'
if_rum.o(.text+0x3135): In function `rum_task':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_beacon_alloc'
if_rum.o(.text+0x320d): In function `rum_task':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_amrr_node_init'
if_rum.o(.text+0x3530): In function `rum_ioctl':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_ioctl'
if_rum.o(.text+0x369b): In function `rum_media_change':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_media_change'
if_rum.o(.text+0x38c5): In function `rum_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x38fd): In function `rum_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x3ade): In function `rum_raw_xmit':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
if_rum.o(.text+0x1f44): In function `rum_start':
: undefined reference to `ieee80211_free_node'
udbp.o(.text+0x64): In function `ng_udbp_disconnect':
: undefined reference to `ng_rmnode_self'
udbp.o(.text+0x11d): In function `udbp_detach':
: undefined reference to `ng_rmnode_self'
udbp.o(.text+0x132): In function `udbp_detach':
: undefined reference to `ng_unref_node'
udbp.o(.text+0x7d3): In function `udbp_attach':
: undefined reference to `ng_newtype'
udbp.o(.text+0x7f4): In function `udbp_attach':
: undefined reference to `ng_make_node_common'
udbp.o(.text+0x83b): In function `udbp_attach':
: undefined reference to `ng_name_node'
udbp.o(.text+0x850): In function `udbp_attach':
: undefined reference to `ng_unref_node'
udbp.o(.text+0x9ba): In function `ng_udbp_rcvmsg':
: undefined reference to `ng_free_item'
udbp.o(.text+0x9c6): In function `ng_udbp_rcvmsg':
: undefined reference to `M_NETGRAPH_MSG'
udbp.o(.text+0xa03): In function `ng_udbp_rcvmsg':
: undefined reference to `M_NETGRAPH_MSG'
udbp.o(.text+0xa89): In function `ng_udbp_rcvmsg':
: undefined reference to `ng_address_ID'
udbp.o(.text+0xaa6): In function `ng_udbp_rcvmsg':
: undefined reference to `ng_snd_item'
udbp.o(.text+0xb4f): In function `udbp_in_transfer_cb':
: undefined reference to `ng_package_data'
udbp.o(.text+0xb74): In function `udbp_in_transfer_cb':
: undefined reference to `ng_address_hook'
udbp.o(.text+0xb88): In function `udbp_in_transfer_cb':
: undefined reference to `ng_snd_item'
udbp.o(.text+0xcc7): In function `ng_udbp_rmnode':
: undefined reference to `ng_unref_node'
udbp.o(.text+0xcda): In function `ng_udbp_rmnode':
: undefined reference to `ng_make_node_common'
udbp.o(.text+0xd8c): In function `ng_udbp_rmnode':
: undefined reference to `ng_name_node'
udbp.o(.text+0xe03): In function `ng_udbp_rmnode':
: undefined reference to `ng_unref_node'
udbp.o(.text+0xe46): In function `ng_udbp_rcvdata':
: undefined reference to `ng_free_item'
udbp.o(.rodata+0x20): undefined reference to `ng_parse_int32_type'
udbp.o(.rodata+0x3c): undefined reference to `ng_parse_struct_type'
udbp.o(.rodata+0x64): undefined reference to `ng_parse_int32_type'
udbp.o(.rodata+0x70): undefined reference to `ng_parse_int32_type'
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
about KERNCONF it's grammatical error .


----------



## LateNiteTV (Sep 18, 2009)

if you arent using udbp, ural, or rum, try commenting them out of the kernel config and recompiling.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 18, 2009)

You have wireless devices in your kernel config file, but you don't have any of the wireless support devices (wlan at the very least).  Either add the missing wlan device, or remove the USB wireless devices.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 19, 2009)

my problem solved now but a new one get start ,it is about the kernel does not boot after recompiled .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 19, 2009)

*kernel does not boot after recompiled it*

Salamo Alikom
my kernel does not boot after recompiled ,i am now working in the GENERIC kernel .
my make.conf

```
PERL_VER=5.8.8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f8
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
MODULES_OVERRIDE = linux acpi accf_http pccard msdosfs ata cd9660 pf umass usb uhid ugen splash sound/sound sound/driver/ich sis iscsi
```
my CUSTOM file :

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	STOP_NMI		# Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
device		cpufreq
device		eisa
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
device		ahb		# EISA AHA1742 family
device		ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
options 	AHC_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
device		ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
options 	AHD_REG_PRETTY_PRINT	# Print register bitfields in debug
				# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		hptiop		# Highpoint RocketRaid 3xxx series
device		isp		# Qlogic family
device		mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
device		sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
device		trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters

device		adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
device		adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
device		aha		# Adaptec 154x SCSI adapters
device		aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
device		bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters

device		ncv		# NCR 53C500
device		nsp		# Workbit Ninja SCSI-3
device		stg		# TMC 18C30/18C50

device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)

device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
device		arcmsr		# Areca SATA II RAID
device		asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
device		ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
device		dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
device		hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
device		hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
device		mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
device		twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAI
device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
device		pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
device		twe		# 3ware ATA RAID

device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse

device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer

device		vga		# VGA video card driver

device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support

device		sc

device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets

device		pmtimer

device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus

device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver

device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```


----------



## Oxyd (Sep 19, 2009)

Can you provide more details?  What happens when you try to boot your CUSTOM kernel?  Does it print anything?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 19, 2009)

Boot the previous kernel and try again. And don't branch out into a new thread with the same topic. Merged back together.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 19, 2009)

it is print :


> enter full path to shell : /bin/sh


@DutchDaemon
i did but the some problem .
my problem talking about kernel boot fail after compilation not kernel compile fail ,sorry .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 20, 2009)

When you see that line, press [enter], then [cmd=]fsck -y[/cmd]  and [cmd=]reboot[/cmd].


----------



## SIFE (Sep 20, 2009)

the some problem .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 22, 2009)

should i now send email to freebsd mailing list ?


----------



## danger@ (Sep 22, 2009)

boot the GENERIC kernel and send us the /var/run/dmesg.boot file. Something may be missing in your customized kernel configuration file and the system is unable to boot.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 23, 2009)

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.06GHz (3066.79-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf49  Stepping = 9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x651d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,TM2,CNXT-ID,CX16,xTPR>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
real memory  = 1040121856 (991 MB)
avail memory = 1004097536 (957 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <AWARD  AWRDACPI>
ioapic0 <Version 1.4> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <AWARD AWRDACPI> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3def0000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff,0x480-0x48f,0x1000-0x10df,0x10e0-0x10ff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <SiS 661 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff,0xec000000-0xec01ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <SiS 964 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x4000-0x400f at device 2.5 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <SiS 7012> port 0xe000-0xe0ff,0xe800-0xe87f irq 18 at device 2.7 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Avance Logic ALC655 AC97 Codec>
ohci0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xec124000-0xec124fff irq 20 at device 3.0 on pci0
ohci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <SiS OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xec120000-0xec120fff irq 21 at device 3.1 on pci0
ohci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <SiS OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ohci2: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xec121000-0xec121fff irq 22 at device 3.2 on pci0
ohci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ohci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: OHCI version 1.0, legacy support
usb2: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <SiS OHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xec122000-0xec122fff irq 23 at device 3.3 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: waiting for BIOS to give up control
usb3: timed out waiting for BIOS
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 3 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <SiS EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 8 ports with 8 removable, self powered
umass0: <vendor 0xeeee USB Flash Disk, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 2> on uhub3
sis0: <SiS 900 10/100BaseTX> port 0xe400-0xe4ff mem 0xec123000-0xec123fff irq 19 at device 4.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on sis0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
sis0: Ethernet address: 00:15:58:64:67:88
sis0: [ITHREAD]
atapci1: <SiS 180 SATA150 controller> port 0xe900-0xe907,0xea00-0xea03,0xeb00-0xeb07,0xec00-0xec03,0xed00-0xed0f irq 17 at device 5.0 on pci0
atapci1: [ITHREAD]
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci1
ata2: [ITHREAD]
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci1
ata3: [ITHREAD]
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
sio0: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
sio0: type 16550A
sio0: [FILTER]
sio1: <16550A-compatible COM port> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
sio1: type 16550A
sio1: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff,0xc8000-0xcbfff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: WARNING: using obsoleted IFF_NEEDSGIANT flag
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 3066790732 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 76319MB <WDC WD800BB-00JHC0 05.01C05> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: DVDR <ATAPI iHAP122 8/UL04> at ata0-slave UDMA66
ad3: 12940MB <Maxtor 6E030L0 NAR61590> at ata1-slave UDMA133
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s3 is ntfs/WinXP.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s5 is ntfs/SIFE.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad0s6 is ntfs/personnel.
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider ad3s5 is ntfs/Archive.
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: < USB Flash Disk 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device 
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 8000MB (16385843 512 byte sectors: 255H 63S/T 1019C)
GEOM_LABEL: Label for provider da0s1 is msdosfs/ .
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
```


----------



## SIFE (Sep 25, 2009)

i send my problem to the mailing list ,how can i know flow my msg .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 25, 2009)

i get my problem here http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/ but is it steal not fixed .


----------



## danger@ (Sep 25, 2009)

would be nice to tell us what have you removed from the generic in your custom configuration so that we do not have to go thorugh your config's each options/device manually.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 25, 2009)

Can you post this output?


```
cd /usr/src/sys/i386
diff CUSTOM GENERIC
```


----------



## SIFE (Sep 26, 2009)

@DutchDaemon
i change your command with : cat CUSTOM | grep "^#device" ,it will be moreeasy to read device commented .

```
#device		apic			# I/O APIC
#device		fdc
#device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
#device		ahb		# EISA AHA1742 family
#device		ahc		# AHA2940 and onboard AIC7xxx devices
#device		ahd		# AHA39320/29320 and onboard AIC79xx devices
#device		amd		
#device		hptiop		
#device		isp		
#device 	ispfw		# Firmware for QLogic HBAs- normally a module
#device		mpt		# LSI-Logic MPT-Fusion
#device		ncr		# NCR/Symbios Logic
#device		sym		# NCR/Symbios Logic (newer chipsets + those of `ncr')
#device		trm		# Tekram DC395U/UW/F DC315U adapters
#device		adv		# Advansys SCSI adapters
#device		adw		# Advansys wide SCSI adapters
#device		aha		# Adaptec 154x SCSI adapters
#device		aic		# Adaptec 15[012]x SCSI adapters, AIC-6[23]60.
#device		bt		# Buslogic/Mylex MultiMaster SCSI adapters
#device		ncv		# NCR 53C500
#device		nsp		# Workbit Ninja SCSI-3
#device		stg		# TMC 18C30/18C50
#device		amr		# AMI MegaRAID
#device		arcmsr		# Areca SATA II RAID
#device		asr		# DPT SmartRAID V, VI and Adaptec SCSI RAID
#device		ciss		# Compaq Smart RAID 5*
#device		dpt		# DPT Smartcache III, IV - See NOTES for options
#device		hptmv		# Highpoint RocketRAID 182x
#device		hptrr		# Highpoint RocketRAID 17xx, 22xx, 23xx, 25xx
#device		iir		# Intel Integrated RAID
#device		ips		# IBM (Adaptec) ServeRAID
#device		mly		# Mylex AcceleRAID/eXtremeRAID
#device		twa		# 3ware 9000 series PATA/SATA RAID
#device		aac		# Adaptec FSA RAID
#device		aacp		# SCSI passthrough for aac (requires CAM)
#device		ida		# Compaq Smart RAID
#device		mfi		# LSI MegaRAID SAS
#device		mlx		# Mylex DAC960 family
#device		pst		# Promise Supertrak SX6000
#device		twe		# 3ware ATA RAID
#device		apm
#device		lpt		# Printer
#device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
#device		vpo		# Requires scbus and da
#device		puc
#device		de		# DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
#device		em		# Intel PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet Family
#device		igb		# Intel PRO/1000 PCIE Server Gigabit Family
#device		ixgb		# Intel PRO/10GbE Ethernet Card
#device		le		# AMD Am7900 LANCE and Am79C9xx PCnet
#device		txp		# 3Com 3cR990 (``Typhoon'')
#device		vx		# 3Com 3c590, 3c595 (``Vortex'')
#device		age		# Attansic/Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet
#device		ale		# Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 Ethernet
#device		bce		# Broadcom BCM5706/BCM5708 Gigabit Ethernet
#device		bfe		
#device		bge		
#device		dc		
#device		et		
#device		fxp		
#device		jme		
#device		lge		
#device		msk		
#device		nfe		
#device		nge		
#device		nve		
#device		pcn		
#device		re		
#device		rl		
#device		sf		
#device		sk		
#device		ste		
#device		stge		
#device		ti		
#device		tl		
#device		tx		
#device		vge		
#device		vr		
#device		wb		
#device		xl		
#device		ed		
#device		ex		
#device		ep		
#device		fe		
#device		ie		
#device		sn		
#device		xe		
#device		wlan		
#device		wlan_wep	
#device		wlan_ccmp	
#device		wlan_tkip	
#device		wlan_amrr	
#device		wlan_scan_ap	
#device		wlan_scan_sta	
#device		an		
#device		ath		
#device		ath_hal		
#device		ath_rate_sample	# SampleRate tx rate control for ath
#device		awi		# BayStack 660 and others
#device		ral		# Ralink Technology RT2500 wireless NICs.
#device		wi		# WaveLAN/Intersil/Symbol 802.11 wireless NICs.
#device		wl		# Older non 802.11 Wavelan wireless NIC.
#device		sl		# Kernel SLIP
#device		ppp		# Kernel PPP
#device		gif		# IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling
#device		pfsync
#device		udbp		# USB Double Bulk Pipe devices
#device		ukbd		# Keyboard
#device		ulpt		# Printer
#device		ums		# Mouse
#device		ural		# Ralink Technology RT2500USB wireless NICs
#device		rum		# Ralink Technology RT2501USB wireless NICs
#device		urio		# Diamond Rio 500 MP3 player
#device		uscanner	# Scanners
#device		ucom		# Generic com ttys
#device		uark		# Technologies ARK3116 based serial adapters
#device		ubsa		# Belkin F5U103 and compatible serial adapters
#device		ubser		# BWCT console serial adapters
#device		uftdi		# For FTDI usb serial adapters
#device		uipaq		# Some WinCE based devices
#device		uplcom		# Prolific PL-2303 serial adapters
#device		uslcom		# SI Labs CP2101/CP2102 serial adapters
#device		uvisor		# Visor and Palm devices
#device		uvscom		# USB serial support for DDI pocket's PHS
#device		aue		# ADMtek USB Ethernet
#device		axe		# ASIX Electronics USB Ethernet
#device		cdce		# Generic USB over Ethernet
#device		cue		# CATC USB Ethernet
#device		kue		# Kawasaki LSI USB Ethernet
#device		rue		# RealTek RTL8150 USB Ethernet
```
i had recompile my kernel successuffuly with removing MODULES_OVERRIDE in make.conf but i want CUSTOM kernel for only my hardware .
kldstat -v

```
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   16 0xc0400000 4be8b4   kernel
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		164 semop
		154 freebsd7_msgctl
		162 semsys
		161 freebsd7___semctl
		155 msgsys
		160 msgctl
		159 msgget
		173 shmsys
		172 freebsd7_shmctl
		171 shmat
		170 shmctl
		169 shmdt
		168 shmget
		158 msgsnd
		157 msgrcv
		166 __semctl
		165 semget
		39 ataraid
		177 loop
		149 elf32
		150 shell
		133 pseudofs
		175 if_faith
		178 if_tun
		156 sysvmsg
		163 sysvsem
		167 sysvshm
		130 devfs
		132 procfs
		148 cd9660
		179 ufs
		131 msdosfs
		33 ata
		24 cam
		29 da
		32 ses
		25 probe
		142 g_part_gpt
		31 sa
		30 pass
		28 ch
		26 xpt
		27 cd
		97 pci/hostb
		96 pci/fixup_pci
		95 pci/eisab
		94 pci/cbb
		151 cpu/cpufreq
		57 firewire/fwip
		41 ata/acd
		93 isa/cbb
		35 ata/ad
		40 ad/subdisk
		44 cpu/ichss
		56 firewire/fwe
		55 pci/fwohci
		54 cardbus/fwohci
		92 pcic/pccard
		91 cbb/pccard
		90 null
		89 miibus/xmphy
		88 miibus/ukphy
		87 miibus/truephy
		147 isa/pnp
		146 isa/orm
		145 isa/isahint
		86 miibus/tlphy
		144 isab/isa
		143 eisab/isa
		85 miibus/tdkphy
		84 miibus/ruephy
		83 miibus/rlphy
		82 miibus/rgephy
		81 miibus/qsphy
		80 miibus/pnaphy
		79 miibus/nsphyter
		78 miibus/nsphy
		77 miibus/nsgphy
		76 miibus/mlphy
		75 miibus/lxtphy
		74 miibus/jmphy
		73 miibus/ip1000phy
		72 miibus/inphy
		71 miibus/icsphy
		70 miibus/gentbi
		69 miibus/xlphy
		68 miibus/e1000phy
		67 miibus/ciphy
		66 miibus/brgphy
		65 miibus/bmtphy
		64 miibus/atphy
		63 miibus/amphy
		62 miibus/acphy
		61 mem
		34 pccard/ata
		38 pci/atapci
		43 cbb/cardbus
		37 atapci/ata
		129 watchdog
		53 fwohci/firewire
		59 kbdmux
		52 exca
		128 ohci/usb
		127 uhci/usb
		230 hostb/agp_via
		229 hostb/agp_sis
		228 hostb/agp_nvidia
		227 hostb/agp_intel
		226 vgapci/agp_i810
		225 hostb/agp_ati
		224 hostb/agp_amd64
		223 hostb/agp_amd
		222 hostb/agp_ali
		221 isa/vga
		126 ehci/usb
		220 isa/sc
		125 slhci/usb
		124 uhub/umass
		219 legacy/pir
		123 usb/uhub
		122 uhub/uhub
		218 legacy/pcib
		217 isa/pcibus_pnp
		216 pci/pcibios_pcib
		215 isa/pmtimer
		214 nexus/npx
		213 isa/npxisa
		212 acpi/npxisa
		211 isa/atdma
		210 acpi/atdma
		209 legacy/isa
		208 isa/attimer
		207 acpi/attimer
		121 uhub/uhid
		206 isa/atpic
		205 acpi/atpic
		120 pci/uhci
		119 cardbus/uhci
		118 uhub/ugen
		204 root/nexus
		203 nexus/ram
		202 isa/sysresource
		117 pci/ohci
		116 cardbus/ohci
		115 pci/ehci
		114 cardbus/ehci
		201 nexus/legacy
		200 legacy/cpu
		42 ata/ast
		113 pci/uart
		112 cardbus/uart
		111 pccard/uart
		110 isa/uart
		51 eisa/mainboard
		199 isa/pnpbios
		198 cpu/smist
		197 cpu/powernow
		196 cpu/p4tcc
		109 pci/sis
		195 cpu/est
		194 scrndr-vga
		193 scterm-sc
		192 pci/sio
		191 cardbus/sio
		190 pccard/sio
		189 isa/sio
		188 acpi/sio
		108 sis/miibus
		187 io
		50 eisab/eisa
		107 random
		106 pci/ppc
		186 atkbdc/psm
		185 isa/psmcpnp
		184 acpi/psmcpnp
		105 isa/ppc
		183 isa/atkbdc
		182 acpi/atkbdc
		181 atkbdc/atkbd
		104 ppbus/ppi
		49 legacy/eisa
		103 ppc/ppbus
		102 pci/vgapci
		101 pci/pcib
		100 pcib/pci
		48 dcons
		36 isa/ata
		47 firewire/dcons_crom
		58 firewire/sbp
		46 pccard/cs
		45 isa/cs
		99 pci/isab
		98 pci/ignore_pci
		141 g_part
		135 g_dev
		140 g_label
		153 firmware
		139 g_vfs
		138 g_mbr
		137 g_mbrext
		134 g_bsd
		60 g_md
		136 g_disk
		152 rootbus
		180 g_class
		176 if_firewire
		174 ether
 2    1 0xc08bf000 6ed8     snd_ich.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		 3 pci/snd_ich
 3    2 0xc08c6000 4a57c    sound.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		 2 midi
		 1 sound
 4    1 0xc0911000 2354     accf_http.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		 4 accf_http
 5    1 0xc0914000 6a48c    acpi.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		23 cpu/acpi_throttle
		22 acpi/acpi_smbat
		21 cpu/acpi_perf
		20 acpi/acpi_lid
		19 acpi/acpi_hpet
		18 acpi/acpi_ec
		17 acpi/cpu
		16 acpi/acpi_cmbat
		15 acpi/acpi_acad
		14 acpi/acpi_tz
		13 acpi/acpi_pci_link
		12 acpi/acpi_timer
		11 acpi/acpi_sysresource
		10 pci/acpi_pcib
		 9 acpi/acpi_pcib
		 8 pcib/acpi_pci
		 7 acpi/acpi_isab
		 6 acpi/acpi_button
		 5 nexus/acpi
 6    1 0xc3fc9000 7000     linprocfs.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		233 linprocfs
 7    1 0xc3fd0000 23000    linux.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		232 linuxaout
		231 linuxelf
 8    1 0xc408e000 e000     fuse.ko
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		234 fuse
```


----------



## SIFE (Sep 26, 2009)

this is my current configuration :

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	STOP_NMI		# Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
device		cpufreq
device		eisa
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support
device		sc
device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
device		pmtimer
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus
device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		cs		# Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
device		pflog
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```
make.conf :

```
PERL_VER=5.8.8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f9
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
WITHOUT_MODULES = wlan_tkip wlan_wep wlan_xauth wpifw wlan_amrr wlan_ccmp wlan_scan_ap wlan_scan_sta cmx coda zfs zlib wlan wlan_acl amd amdpm 
amdsmb amdtemp amr amr_linux apm apm_saver arcmsr arcnet cam  bktr
```
the error :

```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh CUSTOM
cc -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99  -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes 
-Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq 
-D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-
function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding 
-Werror  vers.c
linking kernel
if_pflog.o(.text+0x1b0): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x1f2): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x21e): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x24d): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x28b): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x29c): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pflog_packet_ptr'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ad): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2dd): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ee): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pflog_packet_ptr'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ff): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x33b): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x36d): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x396): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x3c3): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x4f5): more undefined references to `pf_task_mtx' follow
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
first the problem was in pfsync and now is in pflog .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 26, 2009)

this is my current configuration :

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	SCTP			# Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	STOP_NMI		# Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
device		cpufreq
device		eisa
device		pci
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		ataraid		# ATA RAID drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapist		# ATAPI tape drives
options 	ATA_STATIC_ID	# Static device numbering
					# output.  Adds ~128k to driver.
					# output.  Adds ~215k to driver.
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support
device		sc
device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
device		pmtimer
device		cbb		# cardbus (yenta) bridge
device		pccard		# PC Card (16-bit) bus
device		cardbus		# CardBus (32-bit) bus
device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports
device		uart		# Generic UART driver
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		sis		# Silicon Integrated Systems SiS 900/SiS 7016
device		cs		# Crystal Semiconductor CS89x0 NIC
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		tun		# Packet tunnel.
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"
device		faith		# IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)
device		firmware	# firmware assist module
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
device		pflog
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		ugen		# Generic
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		firewire	# FireWire bus code
device		sbp		# SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device		fwe		# Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device		fwip		# IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device		dcons		# Dumb console driver
device		dcons_crom	# Configuration ROM for dcons
```
make.conf :

```
PERL_VER=5.8.8
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f9
PERL_VERSION=5.8.8
WITHOUT_MODULES = wlan_tkip wlan_wep wlan_xauth wpifw wlan_amrr wlan_ccmp wlan_scan_ap wlan_scan_sta cmx coda zfs zlib wlan wlan_acl amd amdpm 
amdsmb amdtemp amr amr_linux apm apm_saver arcmsr arcnet cam  bktr
```
the error :

```
MAKE=make sh /usr/src/sys/conf/newvers.sh CUSTOM
cc -c -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing  -std=c99  -Wall -Wredundant-decls -Wnested-externs -Wstrict-prototypes  -Wmissing-prototypes 
-Wpointer-arith -Winline -Wcast-qual  -Wundef -Wno-pointer-sign -fformat-extensions -nostdinc  -I. -I/usr/src/sys -I/usr/src/sys/contrib/altq 
-D_KERNEL -DHAVE_KERNEL_OPTION_HEADERS -include opt_global.h -fno-common -finline-limit=8000 --param inline-unit-growth=100 --param large-
function-growth=1000  -mno-align-long-strings -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2  -mno-mmx -mno-3dnow -mno-sse -mno-sse2 -mno-sse3 -ffreestanding 
-Werror  vers.c
linking kernel
if_pflog.o(.text+0x1b0): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x1f2): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x21e): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x24d): In function `pflog_clone_create':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x28b): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x29c): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pflog_packet_ptr'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ad): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2dd): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ee): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pflog_packet_ptr'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x2ff): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x33b): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x36d): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x396): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x3c3): In function `pflog_modevent':
: undefined reference to `pf_task_mtx'
if_pflog.o(.text+0x4f5): more undefined references to `pf_task_mtx' follow
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/src.
```
first the problem was in pfsync and now is in pflog .


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2009)

I have no proof for this, but I would say: either put 'device pf' *and* 'device pflog' in your kernel config together, or leave them *both* out entirely and let rc.conf load up the modules for you at boot time ('pf_enable' and 'pflog_enable' will load pf.ko and pflog.ko for you).


----------



## SIFE (Sep 27, 2009)

finally the kernel with successeful but it is steal not optomized , i had change : device bpf to device pf and work fine . 
the new problem is after compilation i have no connection (problem serie it will be epsodes  ) so i make some change in pf.conf like this :

```
tcp_services ="{pop3 ,pop3s ,auth ,ssh ,domain ,https ,www }"
udp_services ="{domain}" 
block in all
pass out proto tcp to any port $tcp_services
pass proto udp to any port $udp_services
```
ifconfig -a :

```
sis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=8<VLAN_MTU>
	ether 00:15:58:64:67:88
	inet 0.0.0.0 netmask 0xff000000 broadcast 255.255.255.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
pflog0: flags=41<UP,RUNNING> metric 0 mtu 33204
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
rc.conf :

```
pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pf_flags=""
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"
pflog_flags=""
keymap="us.iso"
hostname="localhost"                          				
ifconfig_sis0="DHCP"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
linux_enable="YES"
fusefs_enable="YES"
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2009)

You need 'device bpf' in the kernel when you use DHCP.


```
# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
```


----------



## SIFE (Sep 27, 2009)

does bpf != pf ?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 27, 2009)

No, not the same.


----------



## SIFE (Sep 27, 2009)

the kernel now compiled successfully and connection is right ,i have only to search deep to costumise my kernel as possible and fix the problem of ssh ,because i can't ssh remotely .


----------



## SIFE (Sep 27, 2009)

i think i forget to allow packet in ssh port  .

```
ssh = 200
pass in proto tcp to any port $ssh
pass out proto tcp to any port $ssh
```
my problem is solved now ,thx to every body who help .


----------

